# Cool glass skull jewelry



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out the photo attached. I picked this up from a kid from Japan who has a booth across from mine at a bead show. This is probably the simplest of his designs and he has some stuff with lost wax cast silver spider webbing on skulls or around eyeballs. I don't think he has a website, but if you search for Takehisa Okumura you should find something. the skull is sculpted from the back, fumed with silver for color, areas are masked off with clear glass to preserve color and the rest of the silver is burned away before the back of the piece is applied. this is all hot work meaning he's working with molten and partially molten glass in a torch flame. He makes glass pendants, marbles, and some sculptures. None of it cheap, but all of it work the cost. He's got sculpting skills at the level of our own Lauriebeast. i can do the technique, but I am just not the sculptor he is and it shows when our work is compared [that's why there's no photo of my attempt].


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

I want one.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Sugar Skull--I know I have one of his cards on my desk--but it's in Japanese! I'll see if one of the guys I know from over there who speaks English can get me his contact info. I **love** this pendant and have had to be *very* clear to a couple friends that I'm not willing to sell it. PM me about it if you want to.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this the same artist?

https://flametreeglass.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=1511


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

ohhhh wow!!!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

I want that!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Is this the same artist?
> 
> https://flametreeglass.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11&products_id=1511


YES!! that's Tak's work--looks like he's teaching a couple workshops in Georgia this November. the skulls pictured in the link that you found are all hollow blown pendants/beads and the largest is probably no bigger than 3 inches/75mm in any one dimension. I got a call out to a couple folks to see if I can get direct contact info for Tak.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

ondeko said:


> YES!! that's Tak's work--looks like he's teaching a couple workshops in Georgia this November. the skulls pictured in the link that you found are all hollow blown pendants/beads and the largest is probably no bigger than 3 inches/75mm in any one dimension. I got a call out to a couple folks to see if I can get direct contact info for Tak.


His stuff is amazing, it's so intricate.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is worthy of posting the picture outright just in case someone can't see the site for whatever reason:


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

God damn those things are sexy.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Wish his classes weren't so expensive. He's only 30+ minutes from me :-D
Maybe I need to go check out his shop


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

I would wear that around my neck every day, beautiful.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> Wish his classes weren't so expensive. He's only 30+ minutes from me :-D
> Maybe I need to go check out his shop


For an advanced glass class, that's a pretty good price. I'd suggest that you contact the shop to see if he'll have work for sale with him. He doesn't get over here a lot--usually just once or twice every two years --so take the chance to see his stuff if you can. I'd cut off a thumb to be in that class, but I've got a couple shows scheduled and right now I can't afford the travel/accomodation costs on top of the class .


----------

